# BBT monitoring - Ovusense



## Loopyttc (Aug 4, 2013)

Morning ladies! I hope nobody minds this post but I wanted to share as if it helps even one lady not have to go through the pain that most of us have been through... my background is TTC for 7 years. I was diagnosed with PCOS at the start from 21 day blood tests and told I don't ovulate regularly / at all. 7 years on, 4 IVF, 2 Mc, many specialists / blood tests and I've never been told any different. Were trying naturally at the moment before looking at a cycle again. Anyway, my cycles are all over the place so I wanted to monitor to see if I actually  ovulated - but the pee sticks don't work that well for people with PCOS so I did some research and found Ovusense and gave it a go. Its a sensor you wear overnight inside you and it predicts ovulation 99% by monitoring temperature and creates a graph on an app on your phone  and I think it also helps you see if you have a defect in your LP (I'm only on my second cycle using it) BUT it shows I am ovulating each month naturally and that for 7 years we've been BD at the wrong time most of the time. We may not manage to get pregnant naturally and may still need IVF but I have so much more insight into my cycle. Im not affiliated in any way with this product - I just wanted to share my experience like I said just in case it can help anyone else. Im thinking it will also help if we do have IVF as I can show my graphs to the clinic. sorry for the long post!


----------



## muji4 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi, thanks for this post Loopyttc. I just wondered whether you had any updates with the Ovusense? I am considering giving it ago...

Like you, we've been on the IVF train for a while now, and done 4 cycles, had various outcomes including chemical pregnancies, but ultimately no luck. I just wondered if the Ovusense might help in anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

ive just heard about ovusense on the fertility podcasts ( just google fertility podcasts which offer advice in general) not sure how much they are though as when you try to detect your ovulation normally on the sticks a red line can mean it has passed,is now or is yet to come so what is it?   also its good to google my fertility daily routine to get ideas,I heard raw cider vinegar may help with fertility,fit bits ( charge 2) can also help monitor sleep/your steps/fluid intake etc,if anyone can answer my questions it will be much appreciated,thanks.


----------

